

International iPad launch confirmed for May 28 (with pricing) - jason_tko
http://www.engadget.com/2010/05/07/ipad-international-launch-is-go-on-may-28/

======
gaius
Crikey. The US price for the 64G + 3G model works out to GBP 563 at current
exchange rate, versus GBP 699. That is fucking outrageous.

~~~
sp332
699 GPB in the UK includes tax, right? The ~563 GBP US price doesn't.

~~~
sharpn
True - with VAT at 17.5%, £700 is roughly £600 + tax

------
swdev
psychological manipulation: Why Apple choose to give out EU/UK iPad price with
tax while US price where without Tax? My guess is they wanted to avoid direct
comparison of US price to EU/UK price. Why so? bcoz they are bumping up the
price :-). All Apple fan boys, keep discussing if the prices are equivalent or
not much different etc.

~~~
almost
As far as I understand it in the US each state has different sales taxes so
the norm is to quote without tax. For the UK at least it's all the same VAT
(17.5%) so the norm (for consumers at least) is to quote with taxes.

